# I finally know how to end my cic but the FDA is in the way



## SeekingResolor (Aug 23, 2016)

I finally found a drug I know will work for my specific CIC!...But there is always a catch in this never ending battle with my insides. Its just not approves in the US. That means almost every county has it but mine. I am so close.the enless doctor visit, the money, the time, the PAIN, the depression. It will all be worth it. I just need to get my hands on this drug. I've been reading so much on it and how it targets the serotonin receptors in the bowels and that's why anti depresses first worked for me when I went on them. I never felt so good those nine days. I am so close. I will move if I have to. Or pay someone to ship it to me from Canada or china. I don't care. Why is the FDA not approving this drug everyone already has. It's been around for 6 years. I'm so mad and so tired of feeling this way. I just want it to end. I'm withing reach. Someone help please.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i agree-i wish we had resolor here, also .

for some reason, it's never even been submitted to the FDA for approval. so it's not a matter of the FDA not approving it--it hasn't even been put through the FDA approval process.

if you can get a doc to write you a script for resolor, you can buy it through canadadrugs.com. they need a script in order to send it to you. i know a number of people here in the states who have gotten it this way. it's not cheap but it's so worth it if it works for you.

good luck.


----------

